# Zwei WAGO 750-841 koppeln?



## Ankou (30 August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgende Problemstellung:

Ich habe zwei kleine WAGO- Systeme aufgebaut, jedes hat als Controller einen 750-841 Baustein, sowie noch digitale Ein- und Ausgänge.
Beide hängen über einen Switch am Ethernet.

Nun meine Frage:
Ist es möglich, vereinfacht formuliert, einen Ausgang des einen WAGO- Systems vom Eingang des anderen abhängig zu machen ohne direkte Verbindung durch verdrahten?

Ich will also z.B., dass wenn ich Spannung an den Eingang 1 von System 1 anlege, Ausgang 3 des zweiten (!) Systems anspricht.
Wie gesagt, die einzige Verbindung die beide Systeme miteinander haben ist Ethernet über den Switch.

Ist das irgendwie möglich, oder muss für so etwas der Ausgang des einen Systems mit einem Eingang des anderen verdrahtet werden, oder benötigt man noch einen Rechner als Schnittstelle dazwischen?

Ich bin momentan echt ratlos. Ich  hoffe ihr wisst da etwas dazu.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Mfg, 
Stefan


----------



## Oberchefe (30 August 2007)

> Nun meine Frage:
> Ist es möglich, vereinfacht formuliert, einen Ausgang des einen WAGO- Systems vom Eingang des anderen abhängig zu machen ohne direkte Verbindung durch verdrahten?
> 
> Ich will also z.B., dass wenn ich Spannung an den Eingang 1 von System 1 anlege, Ausgang 3 des zweiten (!) Systems anspricht.
> ...


 
Stichwort "Netzwerkvariablen" in der Hilfe. Geht problemlos ohne extra PC.


----------



## gravieren (30 August 2007)

Hi

@Oberchefe


> Stichwort "Netzwerkvariablen" in der Hilfe. Geht problemlos ohne extra PC


100 % ACK


ODER HIER (Für die Lesefaulen, b.z.w. Falls der Chef über die Schulter guckt)


http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/navigate/nmws0__d.htm
Querkommunikation mit Ethernet Controllern 750-842



Ist zwar für einen 842er, jedoch "Funkt" der 841 damit auch


----------

